# 1989 mercedes cherokee autotrail



## mac51 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi folks, I have just purchased a 1989 cherokee autotrail. We are having problems filling the diesel tank. Just wondering if anyone else has had similar problems. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Did you get it sorted, it's not the most popular van on here I suppose.


----------

